# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  KAKO UBLAŽITI BOLOVE KOD TRUDOVA???
Malo je rano da to već sada pitam,ali s obzirom da sam prošli puta imala jako jake bolove,a nisam se otvarala i s obzirom da sam imala carski i neću smjeti uzimati ništa protiv bolova radi reza,molim vas recite mi postoji li kakav položaj,pomaže li tuširanje,urlanje,pjevanje,plakanje...Samo da izdržim što dulje jer očito imam nizak prag boli???Hvala na svemu,ali toliko me je strah da mislim da ću pri pokušaju pravljenja bebe u ključnom trenutku muža baciti na pod!!!Što više čujem od vas lakše mi je!Još jednom veliko HVALA!!!Znam da nisam neko ohrabrenje trudnicama kojima se bliži porod,ali kao što rekoh imam PTSP od prvog poroda pa želim puno toga znati unaprijed!!! :shock: (u strahu su velike oči)

----------

Znači li to da nema pomoći?Trpjet i šutjet!!!

----------


## Fortuna

ja ti necu biti od neke velike pomoci jer moj porod je isao relativno brzo. 
 pocelo je sa jakim zatezanjem koze stomaka oko 23, curenjem po malo plodne vode ( nije mi izasao onaj cep) i bolovi su licili menstrualnima .
 u rodiliste sam dosla u 4 ujutro jer sam osjetila posebnu bol sa donje polovice ledja put stomaka i znala sam instiktivno da je doslo vrime za porod.

 u rodilistu sam imala 2 sata trudove kao malo jace menstrualne i sve sam ih pjevajuci pritrpila ( ma lazem, pojela sam sve kekse iz borse  )

posto smo bili ja i muz sami u radaoni ( tako je to ovde) tako sam se ja premjestala onako kako mi je u tom trenu odgovaralo. malo sam sjedila na fotelji, malo setala ( cak sam ponila cd da mogu i plesat sa muzem ali je sve islo brzo pa nisam uspila)

*najvaznije je da slusas svoje tjelo.*

zadnja 2 sata ( ukljucujuci i 20 minuta tiskanja tj sam izgon) sam provela polusjedeci i za smanjenje bolova sam koristila samo lust gas ( ne znam kako se to zove na nasi ali jedna vrsta gasa koji udahnes samo kad imas jaku bol  i osjecas se malo pijano a cim to maknes sa usta  i nosa  ponovo si normalan i nema nikakvo djelovanje)

kazu da su bolovi blazi u kadi pa probaj sta duze biti doma i tek pri kraju otici u rodiliste ili trazi u rodilistu da budes u tusu ili kadi ( ne znam gdje si i kakvi su tamo uvjeti)

da ne zaboravim rec meni je protiv bolova jako pomogla i masaza  kojom me masirao po ledjima i rukama moj muz tj radio je ono sta su mu rekle babice.

ako imas strah nakon prvog poroda mislim da je tvoj ginekolog duzan da ti da svu mogucu podrsku ( ako postoje neke prosure, kursevi, psiholog, posjeta rodilistu il sta slicno) da bi ti taj strah presla

zelim ti lip porod sa puno lipog i pozitivnog sjecanja

----------


## djuma

Setanje, djipanje na lopti,duboko disanje, koncentrisi se na otvaranje, zamisljaj kako bebici otvaras put za bezbedan izlazak. Eksperimentisi sa polozajima, tusiraj sa ili sedi u toploj vodi. Masaza je i meni puno pomogla, MM nije bio sa mnom, ali sam ja imala malu gumenu lopticu sa bodljama(valjda znas sta je to-mislim da je decija igracka ili mozda za pse da je glodju) i njome sam sama sebi masirala donji deo ledja kad naidje trud. Puno srece neka ti donese bebac!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Meni je najviše pomoglo skakanje na lopti, kada s toplom vodom (u kojoj sam i rodila   :Laughing:  ) i mogućnost mijenjanja položaja - ležanje je PAKAO! Najugodniji mi je bio klečeći položaj s glavom naslonjenom na rub kade. Ali ono što mi je najviše pomoglo je prepuštanje trudu, a ne pokušaj da pobjegnem od boli. Znam da zvuči apstraktno, ali to je bio osjećaj kao da pratim trud koji dolazi i čim opuštenije "uranjam" u njega, umjesto da se grčim u pokušaju da umanjim bol. Super mi je bilo što su trudovi redoviti, znam kada dolazi sljedeći i mogu se odmoriti između trudova, nije oštra bol koja iznenada presiječe i za koju ne znam kad će me opet strefiti. Babica mi je nakon poroda rekla da se većina žena izgubi u bolovima i onda ih boli još jače... 
Ako ti dođe da vrištiš - vrišti, to je puno bolje i prirodnije nego zadržavanje glasa i grčenje mišića. 
I stvar koja je meni pomagala kad bih poludila od nestrpljivosti (stalno sam pitala babicu koliko još minuta imam do kraja, k'o da je sirota žena to mogla znati!) je bila da se podsjetim da ću uskoro vidjeti svoju bebu i da svaki trud ima smisla.
Meni dodiri i masaža nisu nimalo pasali, režala sam čim bi mi se MM približio. Jedino što bih promijenila u svom porodu (kad bih mogla) je tiskanje. Sad vidim da sam tiskala prije nego sam bila stvarno spremna i sve postporođajne muke su bile rezultat tog preuranjenog tiskanja.
Samo hrabro i sretno s idućom bebicom!

----------

Usred Zagreba grada i najrazvikanije klinike za porode meni odmah pri dolasku u kliniku ustanoviše da imam lažne trudove i stavili me ležati u boks sa priključenim CTG-om!Sada tek kroz vaše postove vidim da to nije tako trebalo biti!Žene ni sa pravim trudovima ako nisu otvorene ne idu u boks.Da su mi rekli da idem na hodnik šetati bilo bi sigurno drugačije!Čula sam da je ležanje najgori položaj i da se žene tada puno teže otvore!Drugi puta ću otići u blizinu bolnice i sjediti vani ili u kafiću dok se nešto ne počne zaista događati,a trudit ću se da budem što duže doma što prvi puta nisam znala pa sam se sjurila u bolnicu kad me je počelo jako boljeti!Ovoga puta me je strah za rez da ne bi nešto pošlo po zlu,ali ipak u boks se više ne dam samo tako!HVALA VAM PUNO,PUNO!

----------

Što se tiče ginekologa prošli puta sam bila kod jednog totalno sirovog,nestručnog,bezobraznog,koji nije htio niti pričati sa mnom.Sada sam našla jednog odličnog,radio je vani i baš specijalno na porodima.Napravio mi je UZV pretrage reza i rekao da se ne brinem jer će mi pružiti svu moguću pomoć i podršku!Sada mi je puno lakše!Znam da imam stručnu osobu koja će biti uz mene!On pacijenticama daje čak i br.mobitela u slučaju da ga hitno trebaju,a sve podatke do najsitnijeg detalja(težina,visina,godine,bolesti,alergije,lij  ekovi koje trošite,itd...)pohranjuje u laptop!Fenomenalno za jednog ginekologa primarne zaštite u Domu zdravlja!

----------


## saška

Ja sam svoje trudove promeditirala. Zadnjih dva sata se nisam niti pomakla (osim dva puta za pregled)  rekla ni riječ i ležala sam na boku. Meditirala sam cijelo vrijeme i radila jednu tehniku opuštanja iz joge iako vrlo modificiranu. Ono kako sam mogla. Uspjevala sam nekako te bolove rasplinuti ili rasporediti, ne znam što bi bio pravilniji izraz, ali najbitnije mi se čini to što sam uspjevala slati "energiju" djetetu. Nisam ju potrošila, a uspjela sam ju i stvarati tjekom trudova, tako da smo u izgon oboje ušli spremni i jaki pa je trajao samo pet stisaka. Mislim da je super kada te bol ne umrtvi tako da ustvari ostaneš u "vezi" sa djetetom.

----------


## ms. ivy

bravo saška! ja sam se koncentrirala samo na disanje i sva mi je ostala joga isparila iz glave. :namig: ali nije me jako boljelo pa mi je bilo ok i bez "pomoćnih sredstava". nisam se borila protiv truda nego sam osjećala kako stezanje tjera bebicu van i mislila kako smo sve bliže cilju. i kad bi osjetila vrhunac truda, znala sam da se bol počinje smanjivati i odmah bi se opustila. to su bili trudovi na dripu, ali stvarno nisu bili strašni. na kraju uopće nisam bila iscrpljena i osjećala sam da imam kontrolu, pa je izgon išao brzo i lako.

meni je najviše pomagalo stiskati mm-a za ruku i disati. u početku me pokušao hrabriti u stilu "ok, tako, super ti ide" ali me to neopisivo živciralo :cer: pa sam mu rekla da samo šuti i drži me za ruku. onda bi mu nakon truda opisala koliko je bio jak, on bi meni opisao kako vidi da se andrejček spušta i to je bilo sve što mi je trebalo.

ja-ma, sve kaj su ti cure nabrojale pomaže - lopta, masaža, vizualizacija... ali ako imaš traume od teškog poroda, ne bi ti bilo loše poraditi sa psihologom da se riješiš strahova, naučiti neke metode opuštanja, meditacije... da ti drugi porod bude lijepo iskustvo!

----------


## yvet

Ja sam bila 12 sati na dripu i na kraju završila na carskom.
meni je pomagalo stiskanje MM-a za ruku (on je između dva truda izvlačio ruku da preživi-jako ga je bolilo-priznao kasnije) i jako mi je pomagalo kad mi je gledao na CTG-u kad trud počinje padati jer sam onda znala da će manje boljeti.
Inače kakva je mogućnost prirodnog poroda nakon carskog s obzirom da sam ja imala nesrazmjer zdjelice i bebe,a kažu da je druga beba obično još veća?

----------


## yvet

Ja sam bila 12 sati na dripu i na kraju završila na carskom.
meni je pomagalo stiskanje MM-a za ruku (on je između dva truda izvlačio ruku da preživi-jako ga je bolilo-priznao kasnije) i jako mi je pomagalo kad mi je gledao na CTG-u kad trud počinje padati jer sam onda znala da će manje boljeti.
Inače kakva je mogućnost prirodnog poroda nakon carskog s obzirom da sam ja imala nesrazmjer zdjelice i bebe,a kažu da je druga beba obično još veća?

----------

Hvala vam svima sada znam puno toga!Što se tiče joge ja sam išla na tečaj autogenog treninga koji nisam radila sve do sada!Sada ga radim i puno mi pomaže!Joga se kosi sa mojim katoličkim uvjerenjima pa ju ne bih htjela raditi!Ovo sve što ste napisale je odlično i još jednom puno vam hvala!A što se tiče vaginalnog poroda nakon carskog ja se raspitujem o tome već neko vrijeme!Imam otvorene teme o tome ovdje i na forumu"Mame i bebe"!Na "Mame i bebe"mi je stiglo puno više odgovora pa da ne prepričavam pogledaj sama!Meni je ta razmjena iskustava uz novog doktora i autogeni trening koji radim već tri tjedna puno pomogla da razbijem svoje strahove!Nadam se da će i tebi jer vjerujem da ti prošli porod nije u lijepom sjećanju baš kao ni meni!

----------


## ms. ivy

> Joga se kosi sa mojim katoličkim uvjerenjima pa ju ne bih htjela raditi!


joga se ne mora ni sa čime kositi   :Wink:

----------


## saška

> Joga se kosi sa mojim katoličkim uvjerenjima pa ju ne bih htjela raditi!


Ako možeš naći put do boga u molitvi mislim da bi ti to pomoglo i u trudu. Malo pomoći odozgo bi svakom dobro došlo u tom trenutku. Ja molitvu ne mogu dugo održati na toj "višoj" razini kao meditaciju, pa mi nije pomogla. 
Ali malo off topic, mislim da sam pravu vrijednost molitve spoznala tek kada sam rodila i to prvi put kada je Mislav imao tempeaturu. Mislim da sam se tada prvi put ono iskreno pomolila tako da mi se srce otvorilo. A i taj osjećaj zahvalnosti (stvarno pobožan osjećaj) isto sam spoznala tek kada sam rodila (iako nisam nezahvalna osoba, mi smo se čak i kod jela molili jer nas je baka čuvala i to je bilo normalno). Ali taj osjećaj što tjera suze na oči od zahvalnosti, to znam tek sada kada imam djete.

----------

Prošli puta se Boga nisam niti sjetila!U svakom slučaju sam bila sigurna da to tako mora biti i da liječnici(moji kolege u struci)znaju što rade!E,sada već unaprijed molim Boga da porod prođe O.K!!!

----------


## Dolca

" Nije neuobičajeno da žena u trudovima zahtijeva da njen partner učini nešto da je "spasi" od stanja u kojem se nalazi. Te žene još više slabe vezu same sa sobom. Supruzi ili partneri ne mogu roditi umjesto svojih žena, niti im mogu ukloniti bolove. Ali, ono što mogu učiniti jest voljeti svoje žene. To je jako veliki dar za većinu žena u trudovima- jednostavno biti voljena kroz čitav proces... Svi oblici boli ukazuju da nešto nije u redu. No, porođajna bol u najvećem broju slučajeva nije povezana s nečim što nije u redu. Bol je dio preciznog plana. U tumačenju porođajne boli nema mjesta filozofiji no pain, no gain. Zapravo, žena dobiva ako se prepusti boli. Pošto žena stane, okupi oko sebe ljude kao potporu, te odabere sigurno mjesto za rađanje, bol počinje služiti nečemu drugom. Kad se smjesti, rodilja u trudovima mora dopustiti bol. Zapomaganje ne pomaže. Ali, smirivanje i poniranje duboko u sebe, da. "

----------


## sandraf

meni je pomogla stolica na kojoj sam sjedila cijelo vrijeme trudova, namjestala se kako meni pase, ljuljala se naprijed/nazad na poprecnoj stangi, kao i uputa drage primalje koja me je mudro poucila - kad dodje trud, skoncentriraj se i opustaj misice guze. zvuci bezveze, ali fakat pomaze. 

dobro je i ako je neto s tobom da te moze zapricavati. brze vrijeme prodje, a i moras se skoncentrirati na razgovor.

----------

